# Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)



## Deadless (16. Februar 2014)

*Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Hi ihr lieben,

ich suche nach einem 4-Bay NAS, wo ich 4x4 TB WD Red (oder andere) Festplatten einbauen kann.
Das ganze wird dann ausschließlich als 4x Single Disk betrieben. Sicherungen brauche ich selten,
aber das sollte (wenn es möglich ist) über USB / LAN erfolgen.

Also Hauptsächlich wird das NAS für XBMC benutzt, also streamen von Musik, Bilder und Videos, 
deswegen braucht es auch nichts spektakuläres zu können.

Es sollte wenn möglich 1x USB 3.0, 1x Gigabit Ethernet Anschluss und einen An/Aus Schalter haben( wenn es sowas gibt),
da er ja eigentlich nur laufen muss, wenn ich auch daheim bin.

Der Preis sollte natürlich so günstig wie möglich sein... ich kenne mich leider nicht mit NAS aus. Also was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe wäre das
Synology DS414, aber vielleicht geht es ja noch günstiger, weil ich glaube das was dieses NAS alles kann, brauche ich für meine Zwecke niemals.

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus für eure Antworten.

MfG Deadless


----------



## K3n$! (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Ich möchte ja nix falsches sagen, aber wenn du sparen willst, dann würde ich günstigere Festplatten nehmen. 
Mir sind von meinen vielleicht 8-10 Platten noch nie welche ausgefallen. Die laufen zwar nicht 24/7, aber gerade
das Ein- und Ausschalten der Platten verkürzt die Lebensdauer meistens. 
Von daher würde ich da einfach auf normale Platten von z.B. Hitachi setzen und ggf. einfach zusätzlich noch ne 
externe kaufen, um die Daten zu sichern. 

Und wenn es günstig sein soll: Hast du schon mal über ein Eigenbau nachgedacht? Dein vorgeschlagenes NAS 
kostet lt. Geizhals knapp 380€. > Synology DiskStation DS414, 2x Gb LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde da vielleicht über einen HP Microserver nachdenken. Damit hast du eigentlich nur Vorteile. Einzig die 
Einrichtung ist natürlich etwas aufwändiger, aber auch nicht weiter tragisch, wenn man sich mal ein Wochenende hinsetzt.

Z.B. den hier: https://geizhals.at/de/hp-proliant-microserver-n54l-704941-421-a878983.html

USB 3 und co. kann man sicherlich nachrüsten und das ist ja auch nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## nfsgame (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Also so verallgemeinern würde ich das mit den Festplatten nicht . Auffer Arbeit sind wir quasi ständig am Platten tauschen und die haben im Grunde maximal drei Einschaltvorgänge aufm Tacho. Es kommt immer auf die Belastung an . Dabei fällt aber auch auf, dass die Seagate ES/Savvio tendenziell öfter ausfallen die die WD Re/Red/XE... Nur mal so für die Statistiker...


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Wenn du zufällig noch einen alten PC rumfliegen hast, könntest du auch einfach den nehmen und mit einem NAS-Betriebssystem ausrüsten     Da hat man idR deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten  

Falls du rein zufällig Student bist ...  Mach nen Server draus, Microsoft schenkt dir die 6000€-Lizenz


----------



## Deadless (16. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Antworten  Also ich würde schon gerne nur ein NAS haben, da es eben auch klein und kompakt sein sollte.

Glaube da komme ich nicht um ein fertiges NAS drumrum, dachte nur das Ihr vielleicht ein günstigeres mit USB 3.0 kennt. Wenn nicht muss ich wohl das DS414 nehmen.


----------



## Abductee (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Du kannst genau so gut den HP Microserver nehmen und eine USB-Karte nachrüsten.

HP ProLiant MicroServer N54L, Turion II Neo N54L, 2GB RAM, 250GB HDD (704941-421) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://www.amazon.de/Inateck-KTU3FR...8&qid=1392558455&sr=8-3&keywords=usb+3.0+pcie


----------



## Deadless (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Ah ok, na dann überlege ich es mir noch einmal, das würde dann ja nur die hälfte kosten.
Es ist aber auch größer, vielleicht etwas lauter?! und verbraucht mehr Strom... aber ich denke mal das wird nicht so viel sein.
Hab schon einmal geschaut, und würde jetzt FreeNAS nehmen?! Kennt ihr das und ist das gut? oder gibt es da was einfacheres/besseres?


----------



## K3n$! (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Naja würde ich nicht sagen. Im Allgemeinen ist es doch eher so: je größer die Geräte, 
desto besser können sie auch gekühlt werden, weil mehr Platz für große Lüfter da ist. 
Außerdem kannst du den Lüfter sicherlich auch austauschen. 

FreeNAS ist sicherlich verkehrt. Vielleicht tendierst du auch zu Debian. Damit bist du dann noch flexibler. 
Alternativ kommt man z.B. als Student auch kostenlos als Windows Home Server Lizenzen. Ich persönlich
habe Debian im Einsatz, allerdings ist das bei mir auch eher auf einen 24/7 Server orientiert und nicht als 
NAS / Speichersystem gedacht.


----------



## Deadless (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Ja ok, also es wird dann der HP microserver werden. 

Also ein Student bin ich nicht, und ich werde damit auch nie irgendetwas anderes machen als meine ganzen Daten auf den 4 Festplatten auf meine ganzen Geräte im Heimnetzwerk zu vertreilen. Deswegen suche ich das einfachste was es für meinen Anwendungsbereich gibt. Bei Debian muss ich doch bestimmt mehr einstellen und ist komplizierter als FreeNAS oder? Weil das sieht schon ziemlich einfach aus, und bekomme ich denke mal in 20 Minuten komplett zum laufen für meine Zwecke.


----------



## K3n$! (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Ja, wenn es möglich einfach sein soll, würde ich nicht unbedingt auf ein Debian setzen,
sondern vielleicht eher auf eine fertige Lösung wie FreeNAS. Das hab ich mir aber noch 
nie angesehen. 
Vielleicht schreibst du auch nochmal ins Unterforum für Betriebssysteme. 

Für die ProLiant Server von HP gibt es auch ab und an mal gute Angebote (auch wieder vor allem
an Studenten gerichtet, aber da gibt es auch Mittel und Wege, wie man als nicht Student zu den 
Preisen kommt > legale  ).


----------



## Abductee (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Probier einfach Linux Mint (Debian)
Da funktioniert die Dateifreigabe (Samba) super einfach


----------



## Hyco (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Naja würde ich nicht sagen. Im Allgemeinen ist es doch eher so: je größer die Geräte,
> desto besser können sie auch gekühlt werden, weil mehr Platz für große Lüfter da ist.


 
Das ist natürlich quatsch, der HP N54L ist definitiv lauter als ein NAS von Synology.
Aber man kann sich Abhilfe schaffen, und zwar mit einem passiven Netzteil (~70€) und einem leiseren Lüfter (~6€) - Dann ist er flüsterleise und man hört außer den Festplatten nichts mehr!

Habe ich selbst so gemacht.


Kleiner Tipp: Auf dem N54L kriegt man ganz einfach das Betriebssystem einer Synology zum laufen!

Nennt sich Xpenology, einfach mal googlen. 

Alle Funktionen einer Synology Diskstation stehen dir damit auch zur Verfügung. Und das zu einem deutlich günstigeren Preis.


----------



## Abductee (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Mein N54L war flüsterleise.
Eventuell wird der 40er Lüfter erst nach ein paar Jahren lauter.


----------



## Hyco (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Also mir war es gleich von Anfang an zu laut. Wobei "laut" vielleicht relativ ist, es kommt immer darauf an wo man den Server hinstellen will. 
Der 40mm Lüfter ist auch nicht unbedingt laut, sondern eher hochfrequent (das hat mich schon genug gestört).

Aber ein neues NT kann man ja immer noch im Nachhinein nachrüsten.


----------



## Abductee (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Ich hatte das einzige passive Netzteil was in der Originaldimension passt bestellt und wurde bitter enttäuscht das mit irgendeiner Rev.-Nummer die Lochabstände der Schrauben nicht mehr stimmte.
Habs dann beim originalen Netzteil belassen weil es wirklich leise war.
Die zweite Möglichkeit wär ein Pico-Netzteil.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Von einem Pico-Netzteil würde ich persönlich abraten, da diese meist garkeine Schutzschaltungen haben.  Besonders bei einem Gerät, dass rund um die Uhr und unbeaufsichtigt laufen soll, wäre das nicht optimal. 

Mein kleiner Home-Server steckt in einem PS3-Gehäuse (vielleicht erinnert sich der ein oder andere),  und da hätte ich eigentlich eine PicoPSU gebraucht.  Ich habe aber lieber ein normales ATX-Netzteil genommen, welches nun hässlich daneben liegt,  dafür kann ich ruhig schlafen ...


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Ich weiß ja nicht was du für eine PicoPSU hast, aber meine hat Schutzschaltungen.... Zudem sollte man seine wichtigen Geräte sowieso nochmal extern mit Blitzschutz etc schützen. Das kostet auch kein Vermögen

Meine Hardware für den Server ist heute gekommen


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was du für eine PicoPSU hast, aber meine hat Schutzschaltungen....


 Welche hast du denn?  Ich habe bisher noch keine gefunden die die ganzen üblichen Schutzschaltungen hat.



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Zudem sollte man seine wichtigen Geräte sowieso nochmal extern mit Blitzschutz etc schützen. Das kostet auch kein Vermögen


Das sollte eigentlich im Netzteil integriert sein     Wenn nun natürlich ein Blitz direkt in deine Leitung einschlägt, bringt dir auch keine Sicherung mehr was


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

gucksu:
12v/12.5A AC-DC Power Adapter

mit sowas schützt man sein zeug von Außen:

APC P1-GR Surge Protector / Überspannungsschutz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Besagtes Netzteil hat einen Überspannungsschutz und einen Überstromschutz. 


Normale ATX-Netzteile (mit halbwegs guter Qualität)  bieten da um einiges mehr, sehr wichtig sind dabei besonders ein Kurzschlussschutz, ein Überhitzungsschutz, und ein Überlastschutz. 
Auch ein Unterspannungsschutz ist immer an Bord und kann nicht schaden. 

Außerdem soll ein Netzteil auch Strom- und Spannungsschwankungen glattbügeln, um einen stabilen Betrieb zu gewährleisten und die Hardware vor Spannungsspitzen zu schützen.  Das ist in Deutschland meist nicht wirklich nötig, kann aber auch nicht schaden. 


Dein Überspannungsschutz fügt diese Funktion extern hinzu,  vor einem Blitzeinschlag wird es deine Hardware aber nicht retten   Wenn der Blitz mehrere Kilometer Luft überspringen kann, werden ihn wenige Zentimeter Plastik auch nicht mehr aufhalten


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

Du bist leicht paranoid oder? Nur weil die Dinge nicht angegeben sind, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass sowas nicht drin ist bzw überhaupt nötig ist. Picos haben einen anderen Einsatzzweck. Da laufen keine HighEnd Grakas drüber. Zumal aktuelle Hardware sich selber schützt


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches 4-Bay NAS für normales Heimnetzwerk (ohne Raid)*

"Paranoia ist dein Freund"  

Ich denke, dass die nicht angegebenen Sicherungen auch wirklich nicht verbaut sind. Sie würden auch wieder etwas mehr Platz benötigen. 

Natürlich ist der Einsatzzweck ein anderer,  aber wenn ich mit einer PicoPSU einen Server antreiben möchte, würde ich sehr hohe Ansprüche an die Sicherheit stellen. 


Der TE muss natürlich für sich entscheiden, ob er diese ebenfalls hat.


----------

